# Topless women bowhunters



## bowkill7 (Aug 20, 2011)

Now that I have your attention Guys, There is a soldier that posts on this forum, and I just noticed he is stationed in KIRKUK IRAQ. He goes by copecowboy 84. I think it would be a great gesture of patriotism to tell him thanks for his sevice an God bless he and his family for his sacrifice.


----------



## kevincox (Aug 20, 2011)

copecowboy 84, Thanks for your service!


----------



## Johnwayne88 (Aug 20, 2011)

May god bless you and your family. Thank you for all that you do for our country. Thanks again copecowboy84


----------



## Tank1202 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks copecowboy84 for your services and to all the men and women that keep this great country of ours safe. God Bless and a safe return to your family and friends.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 20, 2011)

Copecowboy84, Thank you for your service to a grateful Nation. I have a nephew who recently returned from Afghanistan and completed his enlistment in the Marine Corps. He's now enrolled in College. Hope you and your buddies will soon be back in the U.S.A. safe & sound. God Bless our men & women who keep us free.


----------



## jkk6028 (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks to all the men and women who serve in the military!


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Aug 20, 2011)

If it was not for brave Americans like this we would not be able to do what we do.  Thank you and GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS!!!!!!!


----------



## childers (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for your service


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 20, 2011)

Copecowboy84 THANK YOU FOR YOUR LOYALTY,SERVICE,AND DEDICATION TO MYSELF AND MY FELLOW AMERICANS! THANK YOU FOR YOUR GUARDIANSHIP AND LOVING AMERICA! TELL ALL YOUR FELLOW SOLDIERS WE LOVE THEM AND GOD IS WATCHING OVER EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU ALL! GOD SPEED, GOD BLESS AND COME HOME SOON!


----------



## hogman1 (Aug 20, 2011)

I know what your going thru cope. I just got back from the stan a few months ago myself. Hang in there, youll be home before you know it. BTW When do you get home? PM me your address and Ill send you some real care packages!
HM


----------



## steph30030 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Copecowboy84 for all you do for this country! May God Bless you and your family & the rest of our troops!!! Hurry home Safe my friend!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 20, 2011)

Whipit buddy and whipit good !  Gods speed getting home safe too.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for your service and come home safe.


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 20, 2011)

Tim great idea! 3 of my 5 sons are currently serving in the military! Thankfully none are currently in hostile territory!

Copecowboy84 God bless and may He forever look over you!


----------



## Richard (Aug 20, 2011)

Copecowboy 84 Thank you for your service from me and my family!!!


----------



## Cadcom (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for your service!

 But I bet he would rather hear from them topless bowhuntin' women than us....


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 20, 2011)

I've spoken to the cowboy several times when he was stationed at Fort Riley KS....my sister lives in Kansas also, Junction City, just a few minutes from the base. Me and the cowboy are gonna go after one'a them Kansas bucks if he is lucky enough to get back there after his tour. 

Thanks for your service, and all your brothers there too!


----------



## tomtom559 (Aug 20, 2011)

thank you for all you do


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you and thank your family. If not for you and other men and woman like you we wouldn't be able to enjoy the many freedoms and liberties we have. Thank you and God speed!!


----------



## doublebrowtine (Aug 20, 2011)

THANKSTHANKSTHANKSVery much appreciated


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you very much for your service copecowboy84.  Please keep posting and sincerely hope you see this string!  Godspeed to you for a safe tour and return home.


----------



## belittle2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you & your family for the sacrifices that you have made to keep us safe .


----------



## denbow (Aug 20, 2011)

We appreciate all the sacrifices you make to keep us safe at home, God Bless.


----------



## GIVEMTHESHAFT (Aug 20, 2011)

It takes a special person to do what you guys are doing.Thanks , and get back safe


----------



## 100hunter (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks a bunch cowboy.  God's speed.


----------



## copecowboy84 (Aug 20, 2011)

Guys, yall really dont know how much seeing something like this means. But i will say i am not the only member on the forum who serves. But i do appreciate this, this is the last thing i expected to see and it really arms my heart. From the bottom of my heart guys thank you.


And aligood, we will def. go after them kansas brutes when i get back brother.


----------



## brandonsc (Aug 20, 2011)

i hate to hikack this thread but this was not for me and it made me feel good that there are good people back states side who care about the military members stationed over seas thanks copecowboy i know what your going through good luck and make it back safe


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sounds like you served as well brandonsc, and if so, thank you also for your service.  As copecowboy posted...he is not the only one on the forum who serves....so...............

A HUGE THANK YOU to ALL who have and/or are currently serving our country through military service.  Please stay safe and come home to your families in one piece when your tour is up.  To those who have given more and especially to the families whose loved ones have given their all, please accept these very humble thanks which can not come anywhere near to acknowledging the sacrifices.


----------



## psechaos (Aug 21, 2011)

thank you copecowboy for your service come home safe and god speed


----------



## GooGoos (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks copecowboy! Come home safe && soon!


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 22, 2011)

My thanks to all who go in harm's way,while wearing our nation's uniforms.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Copecowboy for all you give.

And another big thank you to ALL service men and women that serve as well.

POW MIA- You are not forgotten!


----------



## pnome (Aug 22, 2011)

copecowboy84 said:


> Guys, yall really dont know how much seeing something like this means. But i will say i am not the only member on the forum who serves. But i do appreciate this, this is the last thing i expected to see and it really arms my heart. From the bottom of my heart guys thank you.
> 
> 
> And aligood, we will def. go after them kansas brutes when i get back brother.



Thanks and good luck!


----------



## HEFTY (Aug 22, 2011)

Copecowboy84, thank you and prayers are sent!


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 22, 2011)

Copecowboy, thanks for watching our back. Get home safe brother. If you were in Ft. Riley, you must have been in the BRO.Good outfit.


----------

